# How can I access a PC remotely?



## Relztrah (Nov 16, 2012)

At work we have a hybrid wireless/wired peer-to-peer LAN. One PC that we call the "server" stores our QuickBooks data. It isn't a server as such, just a fast PC where we keep data, and it is not used for any other purpose.

Several of us access the QB data on the server across the LAN locally. All machines run Windows 7.

I am going to be away from the office for several days and need to get our QB data remotely. I don't really need to use LogMeIn or GoToMyPC since I don't need to access a PC. Anyway, we all use laptops and take them with us, so there isn't really a PC to access. The server is a desktop and stationary. That's what I need to access. 

I'm willing to pay for a product that will allow me to access the QB data remotely. Or is there a built-in VPN function in Windows 7? 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 16, 2012)

My husband uses LOGMEIN a lot. A free version is available, I think. You just have to make sure your host computer is on and that no one is using it. (It is so weird to suddenly start seeing things happening on the downstairs computer with no one around it!)


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 16, 2012)

jwithnell said:


> My husband uses LOGMEIN a lot. A free version is available, I think. You just have to make sure your host computer is on and that no one is using it. (It is so weird to suddenly start seeing things happening on the downstairs computer with no one around it!)



I use this as well and it is easy to setup and use.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 16, 2012)

Logmein free will not allow you to easily transfer files, just remote access the PC. You could always email it to yourself. Your two best options are:

1. Get Logmein Pro, which allows you to transfer files pretty easily from one PC/machine to another
2. Get a Dropbox account and put a copy of the QB data in the Dropbox folder. Then it will automatically sync up with the laptop.

Actually, I would recommend #2 (or a similar solution like Syncplicity) to set up a "server" folder on the QB desktop, and then have it automatically sync up to everyone's machines. The free version houses 2GB. You can get a teams multi-TB version for more.


----------



## jgilberAZ (Nov 16, 2012)

TeamViewer


----------



## Relztrah (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions. But remember, I don't want to access my desktop PC because my desktop PC is a laptop that I'll have with me. LogMeIn, etc. will allow me to use a PC from a remote location just like I'm sitting in front it. This is not what I want. Maybe I should have rephrased my question.

What I need to do is access our _network_ remotely. If I can access our LAN, I can navigate to the QuickBooks data files on our server. 

We already have a Dropbox account. The problem with copying my QB files to Dropbox and using them from the cloud is when I make changes. The changes will be on my Dropbox copy, but not the copy on my server, which is where I want them. So again, what I need to do is find a way to remotely access our server where the QuickBooks data is stored.

Thanks for your help. I'll check back later for any further suggestions. 

Blessings,
Dan


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 16, 2012)

Relztrah said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. But remember, I don't want to access my desktop PC because my desktop PC is a laptop that I'll have with me. LogMeIn, etc. will allow me to use a PC from a remote location just like I'm sitting in front it. This is not what I want. Maybe I should have rephrased my question.
> 
> What I need to do is access our _network_ remotely. If I can access our LAN, I can navigate to the QuickBooks data files on our server.
> 
> ...


Dan,
I'm sorry, but you are contradicting yourself. You said:


> It isn't a server as such, just a fast PC where we keep data


That means it IS a PC. It does not matter that you don't "use" it as such, or (likely) that a monitor is not connected to it. It IS a PC, and therefore a remote PC solution will work for it. You just log onto it as a PC, openm a folder and navigate to where you want, and then access the file. I'm really not sure what is so hard about that.

I'm also afraid that you don't understand Dropbox. What you need to do is to install Dropbox on all the clients. That INCLUDES the PC/Server thing you have. Then when changes are made (whether on your laptop), a co-worker's machine, or the PC/Server thing itself, the changes get iterated across ALL machines (nearly instantly). That is exactly how I have Quicken set up for myself and my wife on our two machines.

Still more alteratively, it sounds as if it would be far easier for you to have QuickBooks Online.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 16, 2012)

Fred, you are clearly one of the most technologically astute pastors I know. A lawyer, theologian, computer technician, pastor. Can you do home remodeling too?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 16, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> Fred, you are clearly one of the most technologically astute pastors I know. A lawyer, theologian, computer technician, pastor. Can you do home remodeling too?


Ben, thanks.

But you do not want me anywhere near any kind of tool or remodeling job. I have no clue (or desire).


----------



## Relztrah (Nov 16, 2012)

fredtgreco said:


> Then when changes are made (whether on your laptop), a co-worker's machine, or the PC/Server thing itself, the changes get iterated across ALL machines (nearly instantly). That is exactly how I have Quicken set up for myself and my wife on our two machines.


On a side note, why do we often get "conflicted" copies of files in our Dropbox? Seems like every week I see a so-and-so's "conflicted copy" of a file with the date.


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2012)

Relztrah said:


> What I need to do is access our network remotely. If I can access our LAN,



That will mean hackers will be able to access your internal network, as well. You'll need to spend a lot more on network security than you will on the actual access. And you certainly don't want to access it from a wireless connection.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 16, 2012)

Relztrah said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Then when changes are made (whether on your laptop), a co-worker's machine, or the PC/Server thing itself, the changes get iterated across ALL machines (nearly instantly). That is exactly how I have Quicken set up for myself and my wife on our two machines.
> ...


If two people have a document open, when the second person saves it after the first one does, Dropbox has two versions. That is instead of just v1 and v2, you get v2A and v2B. The second is a "conflicted copy"


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 16, 2012)

For a remote network connection, you would need to have/use a VPN router

Sent from my GT-P7500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 16, 2012)

Edward said:


> Relztrah said:
> 
> 
> > What I need to do is access our network remotely. If I can access our LAN,
> ...



Hackers is an inaccurate term for those that break into computers. Those are called crackers. Hackers build things and crackers break things.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, if you need to access the "network" remotely you will need a VPN server setup at your office. You can get this in the form of a VPN Router. 

Amazon.com: Cisco RV042 4-port 10/100 VPN Router - Dual WAN: Electronics


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2012)

jandrusk said:


> Those are called crackers.



No, Crackers are rednecks from Georgia.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 16, 2012)

Edward said:


> jandrusk said:
> 
> 
> > Those are called crackers.
> ...


Who are not to be confused with good old boys, much less hillbillies.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 17, 2012)

hacker


----------



## Relztrah (Nov 19, 2012)

What is the best way to do this, then? Should I install QuickBooks and LogMeIn on our "server" and use LogMeIn to access the server remotely? It looks like Windows itself has a built-in feature that does the same thing:

*Ever wanted to access your home computer when you're away from home? If you have a home network, you can use Remote Desktop Connection to access your home PCs from outside the network. This can be handy when you're traveling or at work.

Note
The steps described in this topic are designed for advanced users who are comfortable with changing router configurations. To set up Remote Desktop Connections within the same network—a much simpler process—see Allow someone to connect to your computer using Remote Desktop Connection.

There are six steps you'll need to follow to set this up. Each one is explained in detail below.

Allow remote connections to the computer you want to access.

Make sure Remote Desktop is able to communicate through your firewall.

Find the IP address of the computer on your home network that you want to connect to.

Open your router's configuration screen and forward TCP port 3389 to the destination computer's IP address.

Find your router's public IP address so that Remote Desktop can find it on the Internet.

Open Remote Desktop Connection and connect.

Allow remote connections to the computer you want to access

To access one computer from another computer, you first need to allow remote connections on the computer you want to access, which must be running one of the following versions of Windows:

Windows XP Professional edition

Windows Vista Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise edition

Windows 7 Professional, Ultimate, or Enterprise edition

On the computer you want to access, follow these steps:

Click to open System.

In the left pane, click Remote settings. If you're prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

Under Remote Desktop, select one of the options to allow connections. For more information about these options, see What types of Remote Desktop connections should I allow?

Click Select Users.

In the Remote Desktop Users dialog box, click Add.

In the Select Users or Groups dialog box, do one or more of the following:

To specify the search location, click Locations.

To specify the types of objects (user names) that you want to search for, click Object Types.

In the Enter the object names to select box, type the user name that you want to search for, and then click Check Names. If the user name isn't found, click Advanced to run an advanced search.

When you find the correct name, click OK.

The name will be displayed in the list of users in the Remote Desktop Users dialog box.

Click OK, and then click OK again.

Make sure Remote Desktop is able to communicate through your firewall
If you're using Windows Firewall, follow these steps:

Click the Start button , click Control Panel, type "firewall" in the search box, and then click Windows Firewall.

Click Allow a program or feature through Windows Firewall.

Under Allowed programs and features, scroll down to Remote Desktop and make sure its check box is selected.

Under Home/Work (Private), make sure the check box next to Remote Desktop is selected. 

If you're using a non-Microsoft firewall, refer to the instructions that came with your firewall.

Find the IP address of the computer on your home network
Next, determine the IP address of the destination computer—the one you want to connect to.

Click the Start button , click Control Panel, type "network" in the search box, and then click Network and Sharing Center.

Next to Connections, click the link for your current network connection (either Wireless Network Connection or Local Area Connection). 

Click Details.

Write down the IP address listed next to IPv4 Address. You'll need this address when you turn on port forwarding.

Forward TCP port 3389 to the destination computer's IP address
To allow remote connections from outside of your home network, you need to set up your router to forward remote access requests to the computer that you want to connect to.

On any home network computer that's connected to the Internet, open a web browser and type the internal IP address of your router. This address will usually be 192.168.1.1, 192.168.0.1, or 192.168.2.1. Refer to the instructions that came with your router if you need more information about accessing the router's configuration screen. 

Type the router administrator user name and password.

In the router's configuration screen, look for a place to turn on port forwarding (also called port mapping).

Forward TCP port 3389, the default port for Remote Desktop Connection, to the IP address of the home computer you want to access from outside the network.

To access more than one of your home computers from outside the network, you can forward an additional TCP port to each additional computer. For example, you can forward TCP port 3390 to a second computer, TCP port 3391 to a third computer, and so on. Then change the listening port, the port that Remote Desktop listens to for incoming network traffic that matches that port, on each computer to match the number you assigned. When you use Remote Desktop Connection to connect to these computers, type the IP address of the router, followed by a colon and the port number (for example, 208.147.66.254:3390).

Changing the listening port is also helpful as a security measure, since a malicious user might first try port 3389, the default for Remote Desktop Connection. By changing the listening port, the malicious user has to guess which port you've chosen. For information about changing the listening port, see How to change the listening port for Remote Desktop on the Microsoft website.

Find your router's public IP address
While you're still at home and connected to your home network, open a web browser and search for "find IP address" to find a service that will report your router's public IP address. Unfortunately, some computers are given a different IP address each time they connect to the Internet. An Internet service provider (ISP) can use a few IP addresses to serve many customers that way, but it means that your computer's address on the Internet is always changing.

To get around the problem of a frequently changing IP address, try a DNS dynamic update service, which allows you to assign a URL to your router that you can use instead of an IP address. The URL stays the same no matter how often the IP address changes. To find a service, search for "DNS dynamic update" on the Internet.

Open Remote Desktop Connection and connect
Now you're ready to actually make the connection. Follow these steps on a computer outside of your network:

Click the Start button , type "remote" in the search box, and then click Remote Desktop Connection.

Type the router's public IP address in the Computer field (followed by a colon and the new port number, if you've changed the listening port; for example, 208.147.66.254:3390).

Log on to the remote computer as you normally do.

*


----------

